# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Sử dụng NFC trên Zenfone 2

## seolenchoi

zenfone 2 hiện đang là sản phẩm mới nhất trong họ zenfone vừa được asus ra mắt, sản phẩm hoạt động trên hệ điều hành android 5.0 lollipop chạy giao diện zenui thế hệ thứ 2 và được tích hợp nhiều công nghệ từ phổ thông cho đến độc quyền được phát triển bởi asus. để hỗ trợ cho nhiều phân đoạn người dùng khác nhau cũng như mục đích riêng biệt thì zenfone 2 sở hữu khả năng kết nối và giao tiếp với thiết bị khác qua nhiều giao thức khác nhau (như wifi, cáp nối, mạng sharelink,...), trong đó có một giao thức khá đặt biệt mà rất ít người dùng quan tâm đến nhưng cực kì thú vị là giao thức kết nối không dây tầm ngắn nfc (xin nói thêm zenfone 2 là sản phẩm duy nhất trong họ zenfone được tích hợp công nghệ này).

​*đôi nét về nfc*
được hình thành rất sớm vào đầu những năm 1983, nfc gắn liền với công nghệ rfid và được nokia ứng dụng vào điện thoại di động đầu tiên vào năm 2006.
có lẽ đa số các bạn người dùng việt nam còn khá lạ lẫm với giao thức nfc, tuy nhiên ở các nước âu, mỹ,... đây là một giao thức rất phổ biến và được ứng dụng cực kì nhiều trong cuộc sống hàng ngày của họ.
về cơ bản, nfc (near-field communications) là "công nghệ giao tiếp tầm ngắn" hoạt động tốt nhất trong khoảng cách dưới 4cm và cự li xa nhất đạt tới là 10cm. nó sử dụng từ trường để kết nối các thiết bị khi đạt gần nhau hay tiếp xúc với nhau. hoạt động ở băng tầng 13.56 mh và đạt tốc độ truyền tải tối đa là 424kbps.
đến thời điểm hiện tại thì nfc được ứng dụng trên rất nhiều thiết bị điện tử (như máy tính tiền, loa, thiết bị lưu trữ dữ liệu,....) và hoạt động như một kết nối tức thời để truyền tải tín hiệu giữa 2 thiết bị với nhau.

*ứng dụng của nfc.*
thực sự mà nói ở thời điểm hiện tại thì việt nam chúng ta không có nhiều ứng dụng phù hợp với nfc, tuy nhiên theo một số thông tin thì vào năm 2017 công nghệ nfc sẽ được phổ biến trên các thiết bị điện tử để người dùng có thể kết nối mọi nơi một cách nhanh nhất. hãy thử tưởng tượng bạn vào siêu thị mua đồ và chỉ cần chạm điện thoại vào quầy tính tiền thì mọi mặt hàng đã được thanh toán sòng phẳng, hay bạn chỉ cần chạm smartphone của mình vào 1 chiếc loa bất kì thì bản nhạc yêu thích sẽ tự động phát lên, khá là thú vị phải không nào.
quay lại vấn đề chính, tuy hiện tại nfc chưa được sử dụng rộng rãi nhưng không phải là ta không thể làm gì với kết nối này, vẫn có thể tận dụng nfc trên zenfone 2 để thực hiện nhiều điều thú vị mà không phải kết nối nào cũng có thể làm được, bây giờ ta sẽ cùng thực hiện.

nfc được ứng dụng rất đa dạng nhưng tồn chung lại vẫn xoay quanh 3 nhóm tác dụng chính:

*1. touch and go (kích hoạt thiết bị khác qua tiếp xúc vật lý).*
tính năng này ở việt nam ta chưa phổ biến, tuy nhiên bạn vẫn có thể tận dụng nfc trên zenfone 2 để tạo thêm một số tiện ích trong cuộc sống.
- kích hoạt máy tính (mở máy tính thông qua việc chạm zenfone 2 vào máy): nghe có vẻ phức tạp tuy nhiên việc thực hiện khá đơn giản trước tiên dĩ nhiên là máy tính bạn cần phải được tích hợp công nghệ nfc.
+ bạn vào windows network and sharing center -> change adapter settings. tiếp tục nhấn phải chuột vào biểu tượng mạng hiện hành và chọn properties -> configure.

​+ tiếp tục nhấn vào tab advanced, tìm đến tùy chọn wake on magic packet và nhấn chọn enabled.

​+ vào run gõ lệnh "ipconfig /all" để lấy địa chỉ ip và mac của máy bạn

​+ bây giờ bạn hãy vào google play trên zenfone 2 và tải về cài đặt các ứng dụng tasker, trigger và wol wake on lan wan . khi đã tải và cài đặt xong tất cả, bạn hãy khởi động ứng dụng wol lên, nhấn vào nút add new và tiến hành nhập điền home ở dòng name và các thông số mac và ip của máy tính windows vào. hãy đánh dấu vào tùy chọn send as broadcast và điền thông số subnet mask của máy tính vào.
+ khởi động ứng dụng tasker lên, nhấn vào setting "biểu tượng ba chấm" và chọn preferences. đi đến tab misc và đánh dấu vào tùy chọn allow external access. tiếp theo nhấn vào tab task và nhấn vào nút "+". đặt tên cho tùy chọn này là "wake" và nhấn vào dấu check. tiếp theo nhấn vào dấu "+" ở trên, chọn plugin và chọn tiếp wol wake on lan wan. cuối cùng nhấn vào biểu tượng giống chiếc bút chì ở trên và chọn home wol là xong.
+ khởi động trigger lên và nhấn vào nút "+" và nhấn tiếp vào nút "+" lần nữa. chọn nfc, nhấn next > done. tiếp tục nhấn next và nhấn vào nút "+", chọn tasker task > next. một cửa sổ nhỏ xuất hiện, bạn hãy nhấn vào biểu tượng hình kính lúp và nhấn vào tùy chọn wake mà chúng ta đã tạo trước đó. tiếp tục nhấn vào add > next > done để thêm thẻ nfc vào.
+ trên zenfone 2 bạn vào setting -> more -> đặt nfc ở trạng thái on.


_kích hoạt nfc_​+ đã hoàn thành, bây giờ bạn chỉ việc đơn giản chạm zenfone 2 vào máy tính của bạn và máy sẽ tự động bật lên ngay lập tức, cực kì tiện lợi và thú vị phải không ạ.
- ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể sử dụng zenfone 2 để bật đèn hay kích hoạt các thiết bị điện khác thông qua 1 cổng nfc (bạn có thể mua thiết bị này trên các cửa hàng thiết bị điện tử) rồi nối trực tiếp với các thiết bị điện tử cần kích hoạt là hoàn thành.

*2. touch and confirm (bổ sung thêm một lớp bảo mật cho thanh toán di động, tự động nhập passworld).*
trong zenfone 2 hỗ trợ một tính năng rất hay có tên gọi smart lock, tính năng này sử dụng kết nối nfc để tự động mở khóa máy khi được đặt gần thiết bị nfc chủ đích (điều này có nghĩa là ví dụ bạn chọn thiết bị nfc chủ đích của zenfone 2 là 1 chiếc smartwatch thì khi bạn sử dụng zenfone 2 gần smartwatch của bạn máy sẽ không yêu cầu bạn phải nhập passworld, tuy nhiên nếu để zenfone 2 ở xa thì bạn phải nhập passworld, nhờ thế bạn sẽ thấy tiện lợi hơn khi sử dụng zenfone 2 mà không cần phải nhập passworld liên tục khi đang sử dụng nhưng máy vẫn được an toàn với những người khác trong trường hợp ta để quên máy ở nơi bất kì.)
cách thiết lập cũng khá đơn giản (yêu cầu tất yếu là bạn phải có một thiết bị khác như thẻ nfc, smartwatch, thiết bị tích hợp nfc,... được hỗ trợ nfc thì mới tạo kết nối tự động mở khóa bằng nfc được).
+ đầu tiên bạn bật kết nối nfc trên cả 2 thiết bị lên.
+ trên zenfone 2 bạn vào setting -> security -> smart lock (lưu ý bạn phải cài đặt khóa màn hình cho zenfone 2 thì mới mở smart lock được) -> trusted devices -> nfc (lúc này bạn chọn thiết bị nfc chủ đích), đã hoàn thành giờ bạn chỉ cần để thiết bị nfc chủ đích gần zenfone 2 là máy sẽ luôn trong tình trạng mở khóa để sử dụng cực kì tiện lợi.


_ấn chọn smart lock


chọn trusted devices


bấm vào nfc để chọn thiết bị chủ đích_​*3. touch and connect (chia sẻ dữ liệu với một thiết bị khác).*
thực sự nfc có tốc độ truyền tải khá khiêm tốn và thấp hơn nhiều so với các kết nối thông dụng hiện nay như bluetooth hay wifi, thậm chí trên zenfone 2 có kết nối không dây riêng được asus phát triển với tên gọi sharelink (bạn có thể tìm hiểu về sharelink tại đây :Smile:  có tốc độ vược trội hơn nfc rất nhiều.
tuy nhiên không phải vì thế mà nfc không có chỗ đứng ở việc truyền tải dữ liệu, nó có ưu điểm của riêng mình ở khả năng tiện lợi và nhanh chóng với những dữ liệu kích thước nhỏ.
+ truyền hình ảnh: với những ảnh được chụp bằng zenfone 2 bạn có thể chia sẽ qua các máy khác có nfc một cách "ngay lập tức" chỉ bằng việc chạm nhẹ 2 thiết bị lại, hơn nữa ảnh cũng có kích thước nhỏ nên thời gian truyền tải khá nhanh. để thực hiện bạn chỉ việc bật nfc trên cả 2 thiết bị truyền và nhận rồi mở tấm ảnh cần share lên, sau đó bấm vào biểu tượng share (hình robo android màu xanh góc trái màn hình) tiếp đó chỉ cần chạm 2 thiết bị lại với nhau là hoàn thành.


_chỉ cần bấm vào biểu tượng share trên bức ảnh và chia sẽ
_​+ ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể chia sẽ video, danh bạ điện thoại, bản đồ hay bất kì gì khác,... tuy nhiên nên lưu ý là chỉ nên ưu tiên những file dung lượng nhỏ vì tốc độ truyền tải của máy không cao có đôi lúc gây trực trặc với file kích thước lớn.

*kết luận:*
trong thời điểm hiện tại thì nfc đang dần được ứng dụng rộng rãi hơn trong cuộc sống hàng ngày, công nghệ này giúp việc tương tác giữa các thiết bị điện tử với nhau dễ dàng và nhanh chóng hơn.
nhờ hỗ trợ công nghệ này nên zenfone 2 chắc chắn sẽ tìm được vị thế của mình trong việc hỗ trợ sinh hoạt hằng ngày của người dùng cũng như tối ưu hóa các thao tác cá nhân (thanh toán tiền, chia sẻ dữ liệu, mở khóa nhanh, kết nối thiết bị khác,...).
trong vài năm tới khi nfc được phổ biến hóa có lẽ zenfone 2 sẽ trở thành một vật dụng giao tiếp kết nối giữa các thiết bị và thay thế những vật dụng hàng ngày để lên một tầm cao mới, không còn là một chiếc điện thoại bỏ túi nữa.

----------


## tintuclqh

*trả lời: sử dụng nfc trên zenfone 2*

có vẻ hay, mới biết có công nghệ này trên zenfone 2 luôn đó

----------


## phuong3992

rong thời điểm hiện tại thì nfc đang dần được ứng dụng rộng rãi hơn trong cuộc sống hàng ngày, công nghệ này giúp việc tương tác giữa các thiết bị điện tử với nhau dễ dàng và nhanh chóng hơn.
nhờ hỗ trợ công nghệ này nên zenfone 2 chắc chắn sẽ tìm được vị thế của mình trong việc hỗ trợ sinh hoạt hằng ngày của người dùng cũng như tối ưu hóa các thao tác cá nhân (thanh toán tiền, chia sẻ dữ liệu, mở khóa nhanh, kết nối thiết bị khác,...).
trong vài năm tới khi nfc được phổ biến hóa có lẽ zenfone 2 sẽ trở thành một vật dụng giao tiếp kết nối giữa các thiết bị và thay thế những vật dụng hàng ngày để lên một tầm cao mới, không còn là một chiếc điện thoại bỏ túi nữa.

----------

